# Chokecherry Stems



## Poorboy (Feb 15, 2010)

I just started my first batch of chokecherry wine. All of the recipes I have seen say to de-stem them. That is a lot of chokecherries to make 3#. My question is if a few stems were left on would this change the taste of the wine?


----------



## Bert (Feb 15, 2010)

I've never felt it was a problem...I've fermented useing crushed berries and have steamed juiced them also...makes a very nice wine.....Be careful if crushing the berries, do not to crush the pits, it will give your wine a bitter taste...good luck....PWP and I really like our Choke Cherry wine...


----------



## hannabarn (Feb 16, 2010)

I've made quite a bit of chokecherry wine and I haven't worried about a few stems. As Bert says, DON'T CRUSH THE PITS!!! I have found that best way is to steam juice them. Smoothes out the wine considerably


----------



## AAADiamond (Feb 16, 2010)

I've done several cherry wines and have also found that stems don't cause problems, but pits most certainly can spoil a batch. These guys are right on and save some cherries for an f-pack, as this makes the wine that considerably better and at an earlier age even...


----------

